# prazi pro with plants



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone ever used prazi pro in a planted tank? I have a bunch of amazon swords and dont wanna dose it if its gonna kill the plants


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used it in planted tanks without a problem.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

it says on the container that it doesnt harm plant life nor bacteria.


----------

